# General > General Guns & Ammo >  What is your favorite 9mm pistol?

## kx250kev

I'm curious what your favorite 9mm pistol is.  Presently, my blued Ruger P89 tops my list.  It's little heavy, but it was my first handgun and it has never jammed on me.  


(P.s If you don't have a favorite 9mm, that's fine, just please don't respond. Thanks.)

----------


## Ken

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Stand by for the food fights......just sayin.

I have several 9mm hand guns.  My favorite is one of my Taurus PT99's.  I've run well over 20,000 rounds through it and have never had a problem.  I know that some don't care for the Taurus, and that's cool - I ain't ready to part with it anyway.  I currently own five 9mm hand guns.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

My favorite is my CZ-82. It's 9mm makarov, but you didn't specify a particular 9mm.(9x18,9x19,9x21,etc.) :Innocent:

----------


## kx250kev

> My favorite is my CZ-82. It's 9mm makarov, but you didn't specify a particular 9mm.(9x18,9x19,9x21,etc.)


Good point.  9x19  :Blushing:

----------


## rebel

> I'm curious what your favorite 9mm pistol is.  Presently, my blued Ruger P89 tops my list.  It's little heavy, but it was my first handgun and it has never jammed on me.  
> 
> 
> (P.s If you don't have a favorite 9mm, that's fine, just please don't respond. Thanks.)


I've got the P89.  No problems, ever.  It's like you said, it's a little heavy.  It doesn't have much recoil. I guess that's why the Mrs. can shoot it so well.

----------


## kx250kev

> Stand by for the food fights......just sayin.
> 
> I have several 9mm hand guns.  My favorite is one of my Taurus PT99's.  I've run well over 20,000 rounds through it and have never had a problem.  I know that some don't care for the Taurus, and that's cool - I ain't ready to part with it anyway.  I currently own five 9mm hand guns.


Good to know.  I had my eye on a stainless PT92, but I bought a Italian made 92FS to mate to my 9mm Cx4 Storm carbine.  I like Taurus just fine (and will probably own one eventually), but was a little bummed that the Taurus clips are not interchangeable with the Beretta 92 series.  Took it out tonight and pumped a few rounds through it with no drama.  Seems to be an accurate bugger.    Anyway...back to the thread.

----------


## kx250kev

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Ken, nice, what model is that?  I'm not up to speed on Beretta yet.  If I had to guess, I'd throw out words like "cougar" or "8000 series". :Blushing:

----------


## Sourdough

S&W Model 39

----------


## Ken

> Ken, nice, what model is that? I'm not up to speed on Beretta yet. If I had to guess, I'd throw out words like "cougar" or "8000 series".


Beretta 9000 S Type F

----------


## Boker

s&W 915.  Pure work, nothing fancy.

----------


## SARKY

Beretta 92SB, I own a pair of consecutivly serialized 92's. They never jam, never fail to feed, and never fail to fire! Can't ask for much more.

----------


## doug1980

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Looksjust like he one I have Ken.  Also love my Taurus PT111 and PT 92.

----------


## Ken

> Beretta 92SB, I own a pair of consecutivly serialized 92's


Now THAT would be a good test for the Quality Control Department to run.  Just how consistent is the Beretta 92SB manufacturing process?   :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> Looksjust like he one I have Ken. Also love my Taurus PT111 and PT 92.


You made a good choice, Doug!   :clap:

----------


## doug1980

> You made a good choice, Doug!


Yeah too bad I haven't seen them in 2 years.  :Mad:

----------


## Born2Late

CZ75 Great pistol,never had any problems after 1000s of rounds plinking and combat shooting.

----------


## Rick

The only .9mm I have is my Kel-Tec PF9.

----------


## glockcop

Nobody has to guess what mine is. I have blabbered out well enough for anyone here to know that I Just love the Sig and Glock For their unmatched reliability, minimal parts, and particularlly Sig for accuracy. IMO H&K USP is right up there too. I did see some other good ones listed. I definately agree that the Ruger P89, the S&W 3rd generation autos, and the CZ's are excellent and reliable. Springfield XD has to make no appoligies to anyone either. They are great. Some of you may have gotten me wrong about Taurus pistols in the past. the PT92 is a pretty good weapon. This is just opinion comming here so quiver those arrows :Smile: ....I think they went astray with their polymer line. Just opinion from what I have seen in training. I also think that the Berretta 92 FS is a great weapon that gets alot of flack from folks who never shot pistols much, joined the military and handled a worn out PT 92 in basic, then proclaim the Berretta is trash. Same with the G.I. 1911 model. Everything wears out when countless thousands of rounds are put through them. Truth be told, all of the major manufactures these days are putting out some pretty good stuff. Just stay away from "pot metal" weapons like Lorcin, Highpoint, Davis and the like and chances are you will get a damned good weapon from any of the top names. As a foot note anyone looking for a realiable and accurate 9mm that won't deflate your wallet should also check out the FNP9 polymer series from Fabrique Nationale (maker of the famous and equally superb Browning High Power). I have owned one for a couple of years and it has been OUTSTANDING. Best.

----------


## SARKY

My Berettas are Italian made not American, Their fit, function and performance is impecable.

----------


## hunter63

I still have my old Ruger P85 and we have gotten close over the years, and still shoots good.
It went thru about 4 factory up-grades when I first got it, seemed they would just let me use it for a while, then recall it for a month or so, then I'd get it back.
Good news was that every time the asked for it back, for something or other, they would send a new mag with it, so have about 6 now.

Picked up a S&W Sigma 9 mm, jury still out on that one, haven't shot it much, been kinda keeping ammo loaded, if you know what I mean.

----------


## Rick

Coot has a Beretta he's fond of. He let's it hang around the cabin from time to time but it mostly comes and goes as it pleases. Mostly goes. Lately, it's been like trying to find a lost ball in tall grass <== borrowed a cootism. If you cootism Coot is it a Coot Coot or a Cooterism?

----------


## crashdive123

*steps slowly away from chat just in case Beretta turns up*

----------


## kx250kev

> My Berettas are Italian made not American, Their fit, function and performance is impecable.


Mine too. :Cool2:

----------


## Pict

I have 3 in 9mm and won't part with any of them.  Glock 17, Glock 19, Kahr K-9.

The K-9 is a very compact weapon with an excellent trigger.  I shoot mine better than some full sized guns.  Mac

----------


## sgtdraino

Springfield XD9 Subcompact. Sweet-shooting gun, which I eventually gave to my wife.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.




> I have 3 in 9mm and won't part with any of them.  Glock 17, Glock 19, Kahr K-9.


I like Glocks, I own the G23 I carry on duty. I would someday like to own a G19.




> The K-9 is a very compact weapon with an excellent trigger.  I shoot mine better than some full sized guns.  Mac


I really like Kahrs. My PM45 is my EDC, and Kahr is probably my highest recommendation for concealed carry. Amusing side-note: The Kahr K-9 is the pistol used by Jodie Foster in the vigilante revenge movie, "The Brave One." First time I think I've seen a Kahr featured in film.

----------


## glockcop

> Springfield XD9 Subcompact. Sweet-shooting gun, which I eventually gave to my wife.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Glocks, I own the G23 I carry on duty. I would someday like to own a G19.
> 
> 
> ...


As concealment pistols go, I agree whole heartedly with the Kahr being a top choice. The Kahr MK9 is my "always on me" weapon. On the Job and off duty my MK9 is with me. It serves as a back up to my Glock at work. They are very accurate for such a small pistol and I will never get rid of mine. As a side note, I think Samuel L. Jackson used two Kahr K9's in "Shaft".

----------


## JackAubery

I would have to say my Ruger P85 Mk2 . I bought it new . I see all the newer 9mm's and think I'd like one. However , I'm married now and I need to buy diapers. I'll keep my P85mk2,it's never failed me,still in pristine condition. Best regards,JA

----------


## HOSSFLY

S&w 5906.........................................

----------


## crashdive123

> I would have to say my Ruger P85 Mk2 . I bought it new . I see all the newer 9mm's and think I'd like one. However , I'm married now and I need to buy diapers. I'll keep my P85mk2,it's never failed me,still in pristine condition. Best regards,JA


Now ya see.....we may have known that about you if you had done an Introduction.  You can do it here http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...splay.php?f=14  Thanks.

----------


## Oasis de Tucanes

An old Browning Hi power I built back about 1980.Can't be beat.
I don't do double action nonsense but I can say the Taurus seems reliable as I never got many in to repair.Matter of fact, never.

----------


## Sam

S&W Mod. 59.

----------


## Longranger

I have a couple 9's but my favorite is Beretta 92fs, it's accurate and has really cool wood grips.

----------


## Rick

Well, cool wood grips are everything now aren't they. 

Say, why don't you get a grip and do an introduction for us? 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=7813

----------


## lucznik

S&W mod. 6906

----------


## Huntinfool

Glock 19 

I subscribe to the one is none two is one therory so I have two of them. 

One has over 17,000 rounds down range without a hitch or hiccup of any kind. And this is with all kinds of ammo! What more could I ask for!!!

~HF~

----------


## glockcop

Huntifool, I also love the G19. IMO it, and all glocks, are a top choice for alot of reasons: Fairly low initial cost, higher cap than most other pistols of same size, superior corrosion resistance, lighter weight than most pistols of same size, super easy maintanance, super easy to fix or modify yourself (no gunsmith required), dead nuts reliable, easy to learn and train with, low cost mags, parts are easy to get, and will outlast most anything else out there. What more can you ask for in a p/d weapon? Welcome aboard!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

*yeeeaaaaa Glock!!!*

----------


## crashdive123

2D2k - if you are going to keep dressing like that I'm not sure that even a Glock will be enough to help you out.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

> My Berettas are Italian made not American, Their fit, function and performance is impecable.


So are mine. I like to carry the Cougar 45 but in a 9 I gotta take the Beretta over my others. Wish I had purchased a couple more for my grandsons.

----------


## oldsoldier

> Stand by for the food fights......just sayin.
> 
> I have several 9mm hand guns.  My favorite is one of my Taurus PT99's.  I've run well over 20,000 rounds through it and have never had a problem.  I know that some don't care for the Taurus, and that's cool - I ain't ready to part with it anyway.  I currently own five 9mm hand guns.


 Yep I have to agree crash I have 3 now just bought a barretta m9 yesterday. Had a co-worker short on cash and offered to sell it to me for $150. So I bought it. BUT my favorite one is my Taurus PT24/7. I feels better in my hand than the baretta and isn't as cumbersome to shoot as the Hi point is.

----------


## ieatcrayons

> My favorite is my CZ-82. It's 9mm makarov, but you didn't specify a particular 9mm.(9x18,9x19,9x21,etc.)


as much as i hate to do it..  i'm with 2d2k on this.  my 9mm makarov is a very stright shooting gun.  it wasn't $$$ like most of the other guns.  one of the other high points to it... my friend who is a Springfield NUT points out about the makarov.  that you can hit them with it when you run out of bullets because its has heavy as a horse.  =)    but then.. he is Springfield die hard.  says its the only US hand gun left.  he just got a Glock a few weeks ago.. we went shooting.. and he said he didn't see what the BIG deal was with Gocks.  so its prob. down to how much money do you have... and do you like Red heads Blonds or jet Black!!!!

----------


## glockcop

ieatcrayons, tell your Springfield nut that it is not the only U.S. handgun left. The XD's are made in Croatia and most of their 1911's are made in Brazil. It's written right there on the side of the weapon. So much for the "Only US pistol left" thing.

----------


## TangoFoxtrot

My favorite 9mm is either a Glock 17 or Glock 34.

----------


## ieatcrayons

> ieatcrayons, tell your Springfield nut that it is not the only U.S. handgun left. The XD's are made in Croatia and most of their 1911's are made in Brazil. It's written right there on the side of the weapon. So much for the "Only US pistol left" thing.


yup.. he knows that.  even owns one of the Croatia's.  he also owns a few that are stamped Made in U.S.A.  so i guess maybe that dosen't mean so much for the 'Only US pistol left' thing.  =)  its okay.. you can still like the Glocks.!!!  no one said there was anything wrong with that.

----------


## Rick

You do know Glock is headquartered in Austria, right?

----------


## Pict

I have three 9mm pistols and they each have their role.  I have a Glock 17 as my go-to end of the world gun.  It's hard to beat 19 +1 rounds of Cor-Bon in a sidearm.

My Glock 19 is for times I want a high cap that covers well under fall-spring clothes.

My Kahr K-9 is a smallish gun that shoots as well as a full size handgun.  It caries very well in my DeSantas speed scabbard under an untucked shirt.  This is just a very comfortable gun/holster to carry for me.

Mac

----------


## glockcop

> yup.. he knows that.  even owns one of the Croatia's.  he also owns a few that are stamped Made in U.S.A.  so i guess maybe that dosen't mean so much for the 'Only US pistol left' thing.  =)  its okay.. you can still like the Glocks.!!!  no one said there was anything wrong with that.


Most of their 1911's are still made in Brazil. ALL of the XD's are made in Croatia. "Springfield USA" on the side of the slide is not it's country of origin. That is the company's name. Look on the left side of the grip. It reads "Made in Croatia".  I don't think Brazil or Croatia is anywhere inside of the U.S.A. I was just stating the fact that they are NOT the "last U.S. pistol". Last I checked that badge hangs on Ruger. None of their product line is from outside of our borders. Maybe we can throw Colt in there too. S&W also imports some of it's product line from outside of the U.S. (Walther / Germany) so they are  out of the running for "last U.S. pistol". I like the Springfield XD just fine but his statement was inaccurate. Best.

----------


## sgtdraino

> I have three 9mm pistols and they each have their role.  I have a Glock 17 as my go-to end of the world gun.  It's hard to beat 19 +1 rounds of Cor-Bon in a sidearm.
> 
> My Glock 19 is for times I want a high cap that covers well under fall-spring clothes.


I'm curious, Pict, is there anything you think your Glock 17 can do, that your Glock 19 *can't* do, with a G17 magazine stuffed in its well?

----------


## glockcop

[QUOTE=sgtdraino;153537]I'm curious, Pict, is there anything you think your Glock 17 can do, that your Glock 19 *can't* do, with a G17 magazine stuffed in its well?[/


I realize that you did not ask me but, if you will let me give it a shot, I will try to answer it to the best of my knowledge. Here goes : The 19 can do anything the 17 can and carries a little easier  :clap: . That's it brother  :Smile: . I like 'em both very much.

----------


## TangoFoxtrot

G17 and G19 same flavor, just different sizes.

----------


## Old GI

None.

I do have a pre-war Luger that my Father left me.  Great paperweight!

Uh-Oh, do I sound like a 1911 snob?

----------


## glockcop

> None.
> 
> I do have a pre-war Luger that my Father left me.  Great paperweight!
> 
> Uh-Oh, do I sound like a 1911 snob?


A little tongue in cheek for you: Well, since the 9mm is just a "paper weight" maybe you will volunteer for the old magician's "bullet catch trick". You know the one were you catch the bullet in your teeth. I'm sure you'll be just fine because we all know "paper weights" are harmeless. Just joking with you  :Smile: .  Hey, to each his own but don't believe the hype that the .45 is better than a 9mm, .40, .357 mag, .357 Sig, 10mm (you get the point). I've said it before and I'll say it again: None are very good at stopping an enraged human or some felon  "jazzed up" on drugs. They will "ALL" act just about the same in a real gun fight. THEY ALL SUCK! "They all fall to .45 ball" is total nonsense. In fact 9mm ball has more velocity, more penetration and more foot pounds of energy in most loads than .45ACP ball. Does that mean 9mm is better than 45? NO...read the "THEY ALL SUCK" part again if there are any questions about this. "If I'm going in harms way a 12 guage pump is close at hand. It's effect on humans is inarguable. A good high capacity pistol (Glock or SIG prefered) of any Police caliber will also be at my side. Be safe.

----------


## Pal334

> None.
> 
> I do have a pre-war Luger that my Father left me.  Great paperweight!
> 
> Uh-Oh, do I sound like a 1911 snob?


Don't take Glock cop to heart. You know how the kids can get  :Smile:   Someday they willl grow up to be fine young men. For now only slightly misguided. 

Glock: all tongue in cheek of course  :Smile: 


From one 1911 guy to another

----------


## glockcop

No problem, Pal. I know I can count on the "old farts" to keep me on my toes  :Smile: . Hey, I enjoy being "misguided". This way "the voices" keep me company when I'm all alone. Hahaha. Be safe, Brother.

----------


## dscrick

The only 9mm pistol I have is a P89. I bought the matching rifle though, a Ruger PC9 carbine. It uses the same magazines as the pistol, very handy! I like handgun/rifle combos that share the same ammo. I reload and I've had good luck finding loads that shoot well in both.

----------


## BStreet18

Springfield XD

----------


## Bladen

id have to say my ruger sr9
17+1
shoots great
i never had even 1 problem after- i dont know how many- rounds.

its a big gun but here in minnesota you dont have to conceal.
i still do but if you happen to flash or if its printing its not really a big deal.

a shoulder holster and a suit jacket pretty much take care of that though.

----------


## Aurelius95

I just purchased a SW Sigma 9MM.  It was $309 with a $50 rebate, so I figured "what the heck".  It's my first handgun purchase, and I'm planning on going to the range either tomorrow or Sunday.  Does anybody have any experience with these handguns?

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/w...13&isFirearm=Y

Thanks!

----------


## crashdive123

I've got the Sigma in 9mm and two in .40.  I like them.

----------


## glockcop

> I've got the Sigma in 9mm and two in .40.  I like them.


Crash, good choice on the S&W Sigma. They have acquired an unjust reputation for unreliability. Some jackholes have even nicknamed it the "Smegma". This derives from reports of jams directly attributed to a batch of "soft" mag springs which were improperly heat treated from an outside vendor. Smith dropped that vendor and the problems dissolved. I have personally witnessed the problem and ultimate solution from S&W. This pistol is very reliable with the new mags. If anyone has an unreliable Sigma from a few years ago, they just need to replace the mag springs (Wolff springs are great) and the problems will be solved. For the past few years the Sigma has been shipped with the "good" mag springs in place. Have no fear purchasing a new one. The outdated/injust rumors and bad rap still pursist though. IMO it it one of the most underated pistols out there and one hell of a good deal too. I would have NO PROBLEM betting my life on one with the "good" springs. It is so near a copy to a Glock that S&W even settled a law suit filed by Glock for infrigement. We all know how I feel about Glocks. Being that the Sigma is a near copy of a Glock it has to be good. Good choice, Brother.

----------


## Aurelius95

> Crash, good choice on the S&W Sigma. They have acquired an unjust reputation for unreliability. Some jackholes have even nicknamed it the "Smegma". This derives from reports of jams directly attributed to a batch of "soft" mag springs which were improperly heat treated from an outside vendor. Smith dropped that vendor and the problems dissolved. I have personally witnessed the problem and ultimate solution from S&W. This pistol is very reliable with the new mags. If anyone has an unreliable Sigma from a few years ago, they just need to replace the mag springs (Wolff springs are great) and the problems will be solved. For the past few years the Sigma has been shipped with the "good" mag springs in place. Have no fear purchasing a new one. The outdated/injust rumors and bad rap still pursist though. IMO it it one of the most underated pistols out there and one hell of a good deal too. I would have NO PROBLEM betting my life on one with the "good" springs. It is so near a copy to a Glock that S&W even settled a law suit filed by Glock for infrigement. We all know how I feel about Glocks. Being that the Sigma is a near copy of a Glock it has to be good. Good choice, Brother.


Thanks for the info, Glockcop.  I'll be anxious to see how mine does.

----------


## sgtdraino

> The only .9mm I have is my Kel-Tec PF9.


We have just purchased a Kel-tec PF-9 via gunbroker, awaiting delivery. I've always liked Kel-tecs, affordable price, light-weight, and in my experience fairly decent reliability. I own a P3AT, and have been eyeballing the PF-9 ever since it came out. Lightest and flattest 9mm on the market. I held off on purchasing due to reports of reliability problems with the model, but from what I've read on ktog.org, I *think* most of those have been ironed out at this point. We are purchasing it for my wife to concealed-carry. She loves her XD, but it is still too heavy and too bulky for her to conceal effectively. She tried my P3AT, but felt it was too tiny and had too much recoil for her to operate comfortably. I'm hoping the PF-9 will be just the thing!

What can you tell me about yours, Rick? What kind is it? (blued, hard-chrome, etc) How many rounds have you put through it? When did you get it? Ever had any malfunctions? What kinds of ammo are its favorites? What kinds does it dislike? Any tricks to shooting it well? I know the P3AT can FTF if you don't grip it really firmly.

----------


## Rick

What can you tell me about yours, Rick? 

It's my everyday carry. I started carrying it with a DeSantis Nemisis pocket holster. I loved it but the seam on the holster lays against the magazine catch and more times than not I would pull the weapon out and the mag would be released. So I stopped using the holster and just free carry it in my pocket, which works really well. I also picked up the pocket clip and had it on for a long time but since I free carry it the clip was jabbing me in the leg and I took it off. Don't miss it either. 

What kind is it? (blued, hard-chrome, etc) 

Have the blued version. It comes with a single stack 7 round mag so I bought a couple of more mags. The pinky extension is no trouble to put on the mag. You'll see a small button in the center of the magazine bottom. Just push down on it and the stock bottom slides right off. BE CERTAIN TO KEEP YOUR FINGER OVER THE MAGAZINE SPRING as you slide it off or it will come flying out. Slide the stock one off and the extended one on until the button pops back into place. I carried mine a long time without the extension and then decided to add. I really don't notice a difference either way. My pinky drops below the grip with or without it. But I figured anything that helps me place my hand correctly in a hurry is probably a good thing so I put it on. 

How many rounds have you put through it? 

Just under a thousand. In the 900+ range. 

When did you get it? 

February(?) this year. I think. But the first quarter for sure. 

Ever had any malfunctions? 

They recommend 100 rounds be put through it. I did have some FTF to begin with but none since. I don't remember for certain but 4 or 5 in the first 50. Somewhere in that range. I had a couple because I limped writsted the darn thing but that was my own fault. It will FTF if you do that. 

What kinds of ammo are its favorites? 

It's taken everything I've put through it. Winchester 147 Gr. SXT, Remington UMC 115 Gr. MC, Remington UMC 115 Gr. JHP, Blazer Brass 115 FMJ, and a box of reloads I picked up at a gun shop when ammo was so scarce. My everyday carry is the Remington JHP. 

What kinds does it dislike? 

I can't say mine dislikes any of it. I think the early FTF was a new weapon more than ammo although I still don't get having to pump 100 rounds through one because it's new. That's just wearing the metal down in my book.

Any tricks to shooting it well? I know the P3AT can FTF if you don't grip it really firmly.

Not really any tricks. It also hates a limp wrist but most auto's do so a firm wrist. Other than that, just practice. Here's a link to their manual on the PF9. Recoil is a little stiff, I think. It's a 9mm in a very small package so that recoil has to go somewhere. Not awful by any means. 

http://www.kel-tec-cnc.com/images/do...F-9_Manual.pdf

----------


## cranky1

glock, glock. and glock. i like glocks.

----------


## Rick

And I like folks that post an Introduction. I really want to like you. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=7813

----------


## gremlin078

Original XD was Croatian called the HS2000. The license was bought by Springfield who made a few slight cosmetic design changes for the American market so it could avoid import restrictions.  The original HS 2000 was an admitted design steal from Glock and 1911. No US copyright laws overseas don't cha know  :Smile: .. Great gun. Stole the best features from several of the best guns.

----------


## sgtdraino

> We have just purchased a Kel-tec PF-9





> They recommend 100 rounds be put through it. I did have some FTF to begin with but none since. I don't remember for certain but 4 or 5 in the first 50. Somewhere in that range. I had a couple because I limped writsted the darn thing but that was my own fault. It will FTF if you do that.


Just fired the PF-9 for the first time today, put about 50 rounds through it, a mix of three different kinds of ammo. Quite pleased so far! I only got one malfunction, and that was when I was purposefully trying to limpwrist the gun just as bad as I possibly could. That was a FTF, not a partial feed, I just racked the slide and was read to go again.

The gun is beefier than I really expected, much more substantial than the P3AT. However, the recoil is still pretty pronounced, stronger than I expected. Very snappy! It was very cold and windy, so I only managed to talk my wife into firing one magazine (7 rounds). She was not thrilled by the recoil, and did at one time accidentally press the mag released while she was gripping. I think I'm probably gonna want to add a Hogue Handall, put a bit more rubber between my wife's hand and the gun.

----------


## Justin Case

I have had a few different 9mm over the years,,  but I prefer the 45acp any day of the week ,, 

My Favorite 9mm was a Baretta 92fs,,   Favorite Handgun ever,  was (had to pawn it)   my Colt series 70 combat commander,,

----------


## Icemancometh

Ruger p95, only 9mm I have.  Fav pistol is my Bulgarian Makarov.

----------


## Trabitha

I don't have a 9mm...I'm a 45 gal...  :Wink:

----------


## kyratshooter

I had a 9mm Hipower back in 1985.     

I traded it for a satin nickel Combat Commander in .45.  

I still consider it a good trade.

----------


## Scratch

Glock G26
Love it.

----------


## mccaw69

Had a  CZ-75,was a fine sidearm,but went to a Charter arms pug in 44 spcl. for the woods.No slide to malfunction,no need for a follow up shot,simple and reliable.

----------


## scottmphoto

Currently, my only pistol is a Ruger P94 that I've had since '95. Knock on wood, it has never jammed or given me any problems and I have fired a LOT of rounds through it.

----------


## revleo

i have carried when in uniform many types of both 9mm and 40,45,38 etc.
   beretta is very accurate but i get the same accuracy from the ruger as i ever did with the 92fs and as the beretta usually goes for 1200 and the ruger 
  comes in at about 300 the choice was clear for my home weapon of choice 
   but while on that note keep in mind that i do not like the 40 cal ruger or any 40 cal for that matter lack of penetration when you need it most and a definite consistency to freetumble when in flight that can cause some accuracy issues just my opinion but what i noticed nevertheless love the 45 but for everyday carry prefer a lighter round and gun i am not the 6 footer that the rest of my family is i top out at 5'9 and have small hands

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I choose the Luger.

----------


## Batch

> i have carried when in uniform many types of both 9mm and 40,45,38 etc.
>    beretta is very accurate but i get the same accuracy from the ruger as i ever did with the 92fs and as the beretta usually goes for 1200 and the ruger 
>   comes in at about 300 the choice was clear for my home weapon of choice 
>    but while on that note keep in mind that i do not like the 40 cal ruger or any 40 cal for that matter lack of penetration when you need it most and a definite consistency to freetumble when in flight that can cause some accuracy issues just my opinion but what i noticed nevertheless love the 45 but for everyday carry prefer a lighter round and gun i am not the 6 footer that the rest of my family is i top out at 5'9 and have small hands


A Barreta 92 is about $500. Am I missing something?

I pocket carry a PF9, between my seat is a Taurus PT111 in a thumb brake holster to comply with Florida law. But, I prefer to carry my P226 when I can conceal it. Which means when I don't have to do a lot of over head work. I just don't see enough difference in comfort and the SIG just knows where I want the rounds to go. I have never shot a better pointing hand gun.

I do think the CZ75 is a close second to the SIG though.

----------


## sthrnstrong

Taurus PT 92 AFS for me

----------


## tacticalguy

If I have to choose, I like the Sig P226. But I prefer the old Colt 1911.

----------


## kx250kev

Update: After a lot of shooting with my 92FS, I can easily say it is my most accurate and reliable pistol.  It is now my favorite 9mm.

----------


## Beans

A Glock.

I started with a G17 in the early 80's. my son has that one now. It has shot thousands of rounds without a any problems. and he is still shooting it.

I went to a G19 in 1987 and carried it for 20 years, my daughter a retired Sam Barnardino Ca Deputy Sheriff has that one. It has also shot many a 9mm without any problems.

My wife has G19 for CCW carry and I have moved up to a G23  with an another G19 on order.

----------


## kyratshooter

Can it be one we USED to have?

I once owned a real nice Astra 600 with Luftwaffe Condor Legion markings and a matched paten leather shoulder holster.  It shot good too.

----------


## sgtdraino

> Just fired the PF-9 for the first time today, put about 50 rounds through it, a mix of three different kinds of ammo. Quite pleased so far! I only got one malfunction, and that was when I was purposefully trying to limpwrist the gun just as bad as I possibly could. That was a FTF, not a partial feed, I just racked the slide and was read to go again.
> 
> The gun is beefier than I really expected, much more substantial than the P3AT. However, the recoil is still pretty pronounced, stronger than I expected. Very snappy! It was very cold and windy, so I only managed to talk my wife into firing one magazine (7 rounds). She was not thrilled by the recoil, and did at one time accidentally press the mag released while she was gripping. I think I'm probably gonna want to add a Hogue Handall, put a bit more rubber between my wife's hand and the gun.


We've shot the PF9 more, and it is still performing well. I think there's only been one additional failure since my first report.

However, my wife does not like the recoil, it is too snappy for her taste. She also does not like the trigger pull. The Springfield XD9 Subcompact is still her favorite, though it is a bit big and heavy for her to carry concealed.

----------


## sigma_pete

Sig P226, old school W. German with steel slide. Love my stainless P229 too.

----------


## Swamprat1958

I no longer have a 9mm pistol.  My favorite was a Browning High Power that someone decided they wanted more than me.  I hope he burns in....!

----------


## hunter63

> I no longer have a 9mm pistol.  My favorite was a Browning High Power that someone decided they wanted more than me.  I hope he burns in....!


Aw man, that really sucks, like losing a good friend.

I always wanted to hang up my old, old, worn out, loose Crescent Arms DB 12 ga. at the cabin, with a little sign on it;
"Warning, this shot gun is unsafe to shoot, may blow your head off, do not steal."
On second thought, go head, steal it, load it up with some mag loads......That way all I have to do is visit the hospital, to figure out who the, ......
Low down, dirty son of a female dog, flea infested armpit-ed, don't know who your mother is, rear orifice that did this!

Figured I would just get sued............

----------


## Swamprat1958

Hunter63 that pistol was stolen from my truck in OK City about 25 years ago.  The Browning was a good pistol, but I really didn't care for the 9mm's power.  I went back to wheel guns and didn't buy another auto until a month ago when I bought the Ruger LCP for CCW.

----------


## klickitat

I have owned dozens of handguns and shot 3 times as many. Hands down the best 9mm Pistol out there is the CZ75. Absolutely reliable and incredibly accurate. 

I had owned several off and on over the years. I kept selling them to buy something else that I thought I had to have. I kept going back and now there are no less than 3 9mm CZ75's in my home and one chambered in .22. 

I use a CZ75 with Hogue wrap around grips (other wise stock) to compete in bowling pin competition. My 9mm is suppose to be under gunned against .45's yet I spank the living day lights out of everyone there. This included the very first time I competed and that was against Grand Masters with .45 caliber race gun 1911's

And as mentioned earlier in this thread, the CZ82 is a great little gun. The 9x18 is no more than  the .380 ballistics. 12 rounds of HST tucked into my shorts on a hot day makes a guy feel secure. The CZ82 has polygonal rifling and makes them extremely accurate. One of the best buys on the market today.

----------


## Sourdough

Who Cares...........Why get so up tight about a Little'Girlie cartridge......... :Innocent:  (This is reference the whole 9MM firearm of choice, and is not directed at any individual post)

----------


## Rick

Might be girlie but I'll bet it's a tack driver, though.

----------


## Batch

> Who Cares...........Why get so up tight about a Little'Girlie cartridge......... (This is reference the whole 9MM firearm of choice, and is not directed at any individual post)



I'll give you a thousand dollars for each 9mm round you take. 

If you ask a Dr. which round is more lethal. He is going to talk about shot placement and not caliber. 

Sigmund Freud had something to say about you .45 guys. Course you have .50 cal inadequacies.  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Oh, yeah? Well, my magazine is bigger than your magazine.

----------


## klickitat

Hornady +P hollow point 9mm ammo will take an elk at 80 yards. Not only will it kill an elk at that distance, it will clip a rib on the way in, punch the liver, clip a rib on the way out before lodging behind the far shoulder blade. 

This particular animal only went 30 yards out of the clear cut before it bled to death.  :Wink:

----------


## Rick

Wow. It's not legal to hunt white tail here with a .9mm. What state did you take the elk in?

----------


## klickitat

> Wow. It's not legal to hunt white tail here with a .9mm. What state did you take the elk in?


Washington State. They made it legal to large game with center fire pistols larger than .30. I've also taken 3 black tail dear and at least a half dozen grouse with the same gun.

----------


## hunter63

And away we go..........

Lady to Texas ranger, "Ranger, why do you carry a .45?"
Ranger to lady "'Cause they don't make a .46."
Lady to ranger, "Well, are you expecting trouble?"
Ranger to lady, "No, if I was expecting trouble, I would have brought the 12ga."

I personally like my little Walther ppk .380, sort of a .9mm.
It was good enough for James Bond, seen him shoot bad guys at 100 yds with one.......

----------


## Sourdough

> Oh, yeah? Well, my magazine is bigger than your magazine.



Easy there big boy, me thinks you have a little magazine..........snicker...snicker.

I have three pistols with BIGGER magazines than your little thingie. (The Sig Sauer P-556 pistol takes 30 round to 100 round "Bata" magazines. As does the 6.8 SPC AR-15 Pistol & the AR-15 5.56 NATO Pistol).

----------


## Pal334

> I'll give you a thousand dollars for each 9mm round you take. 
> 
> If you ask a Dr. which round is more lethal. He is going to talk about shot placement and not caliber. 
> 
> Sigmund Freud had something to say about you .45 guys. Course you have .50 cal inadequacies.


Naah,, not 50 cal inadequacies, maybe .46  :Smile: 

I have never been much on theory, so a Doctors opinion in this issue would have no value. 

As one of our members is known to say, "boots on the ground" made my decision (and the fact it always worked when 9mm did not), over a 30 plus year career in some not so nice places. But if we all loved the .45, it would be a boring world

And silly Rick and SD, if you need more than 7, you may need more practice  :Smile:

----------


## klickitat

Paul334, You know they make a 50GI for your 1911's?

I am also a big fan of Davide. When he went out to meet Goliath, he took five stones. It's not that he did not have faith in God and one stone, it was that he had faith in God and Goliath had four brothers. 

All in fun and jest. :Innocent:

----------


## Sourdough

My "Kimber" 1911 is 10MM with 9 on-board (One airborne, and eight taxiing for departure).

----------


## Pal334

Now thats what Iam talking about  :Smile:

----------


## Pal334

> Paul334, You know they make a 50GI for your 1911's?
> 
> I am also a big fan of Davide. When he went out to meet Goliath, he took five stones. It's not that he did not have faith in God and one stone, it was that he had faith in God and Goliath had four brothers. 
> 
> All in fun and jest.


50 GI?  So gaudy :Smile: 

Any more than 7 and I am running any ways  :Smile: 

Tugging chains is the only way to go  :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

Pal, Like the saying.......Diplomacy is the art of saying "Nice Doggy"while you are looking for a rock. 

Although the way I heard it was:
"Diplomacy is the art of saying "Nice Doggy",until your sniper gets the range."

----------


## Batch

Ball ammo against jacketed hollow points. We US don't have the same restrictions.

----------


## rwc1969

*What is your favorite 9mm pistol?* 

the one that doesn't shoot me in the back.

----------


## Pal334

> Ball ammo against jacketed hollow points. We US don't have the same restrictions.


Always worked very well for me, so is not a concern

----------


## Pal334

> Pal, Like the saying.......Diplomacy is the art of saying "Nice Doggy"while you are looking for a rock. 
> 
> Although the way I heard it was:
> "Diplomacy is the art of saying "Nice Doggy",until your sniper gets the range."


They both would work for me  :Smile:

----------


## jgcoastie

Mine is a SigSauer SP2022... It's my EDC for social adventures. If I'm heading into the bush... Well, just click on my profile and you'll see what I carry then...

To paraphrase something I read elsewhere: 

"_I don't carry my handguns for personal defense... All of my pistols are just starter guns for the fat man's tactical retreat._"

----------


## tsitenha

Belgian made Browning Hi Power 9 x 19

----------


## Winter

> Belgian made Browning Hi Power 9 x 19


+1



Coastie, is that one from Wild West?

----------


## jgcoastie

> Coastie, is that one from Wild West?


I can't remember... It's in someone's signature on The Firing Line forums, but I can't remember exactly who. It seems like something Ken (from Wild West Guns) would say...

----------


## chiye tanka

I've got a Sig 226 Blackwater Tactical with 4 20rd. mags. It's the only 9mm I own.

----------


## Spectre1

Browning Hi Power. Cocked and locked baby.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

> Browning Hi Power. Cocked and locked baby.


I can't believe I'm just now stumbling onto this thread. 

9mm I've owned:
Taurus 24/7
CZ 75-sp01
Sig P226
Browning Hi Power Standard
Browning Hi Power Practical
Beretta M9A1

Other 9mm I've been able to shoot:
Glock 19
Smith and Wesson M&P 9 Pro
Springfield XD

Favorite is hands down the Browning Hi Power.  It doesn't matter it's only a 13 round cap, bigger than a polymer, heavier than a polymer. It's a classic!  2nd favorite is a tie between the cz75b-sp01 which is basically a souped up hi power (creepy trigger and questionable finish are only detractors) and the beretta 92 series.  There's a reason it won the USAF trials.

Add: Trausch grips on Beretta make it slim enough for my hands.

----------


## nhfieldrep

Glock 19 followed by the 26, and lets not forget the Ruger SR9 too.

----------


## EdD270

Got to go with my Glock 17, carried it for many years and it never let me down. But the Springfield XD is close.

----------


## Rick

Just to put ya'll on the QT, there have been some rumors floating around that .9mm is not really a gun. That could have come from a wheel gun man but you didn't hear it from me.

----------


## klickitat

I have a $100 and a 9mm to put up against anyone with a wheel gun in a bowling pin match.

----------


## Rick

Hang on, I'll be right back. I think KyRat is in another thread. Oh, KY.........

----------


## Brazito

My one and only 9MM, Ruger P85 with Hogue grips in a thigh holster and three 15 round mags.

----------


## Rick

Doesn't all that weight sort of pull your drawers down on one side?

----------


## jgcoastie

Technically speaking, it's a magazine... Not a clip. A clip is something that you use to load the fixed internal magazine of a firearm such as an M1 Garand or SKS (non-"modernized").... A magazine is what actually holds the ammunition in the gun, ready to be fed into the chamber...

----------


## Rick

Hey, Sourdough. You and the jg are going to get along just fine.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I stayed out of this but I just gotta say the 9 isn't a favorite of mine for much. I had a couple, maybe still do and kept them only for their high capacity during the days when 10 was the limit. My use in this part of the country is 22, 38 & 45. I might have a 357 or two and maybe a 40 & 380. I guess I'm the only person who would rather carry a J frame Smith than a high cap 9.

----------


## Rick

Nothing wrong with that. The Ruger LCR is a nice little weapon like the J frame. .38 can back you up and make you reconsider some of your life's choices if you've been a bad boy.

----------


## kyratshooter

> I stayed out of this but I just gotta say the 9 isn't a favorite of mine for much. I had a couple, maybe still do and kept them only for their high capacity during the days when 10 was the limit. My use in this part of the country is 22, 38 & 45. I might have a 357 or two and maybe a 40 & 380. I guess I'm the only person who would rather carry a J frame Smith than a high cap 9.


Don't feel alone Coot.  There's a bunch of us out here.

----------


## Brazito

> Doesn't all that weight sort of pull your drawers down on one side?


Just a little, I just cinch up the pants belt another hole.

----------


## y2k

The only reason to settle for a 9 s that it's the most power that can be pocketed, and still be controled in such a gun. Put a .45 in a 16 oz gun, and the rate of hitting is much too slow for realistic self defence. I don't kid myself about being a "one shot wonder", and I know very well that multiple attackers are a commonplace occurance. So I don't settle for gun and ammo combos with which I can't get .25 sec repeat hits, on a 10" vitals circle at 10 ft.  I greatly prefer to have those times under .20 sec, too. So airwt .38 snubs, are out, as are 357 and .44 Special snubs, .40 Keltecs, and the like.

----------


## p moore

I have an older Taurus 92C made before the decocker. Heavy as a brick, but a real sweet shooter. I am looking to add to this list. I think I have narrowed it down to a 709 slim for the pocket, and a SR9 for play. 

Paul

----------


## dezertdude

A .45 ACP  :eyepoke:  :Yes:

----------


## glockcop

No body with a 9mm is "settling". The 9mm is a proven combat round and has been doing as good of a job as anything else out there for about a centry. Everyone is so high on the .45 ACP horse when the truth is a little sobering. Fact is neither the 45 or 9mm in ball configuration is worth a damn for stopping really intent individuals even though they carry the same energy. In ball, the 9mm out penetrates the .45 in hard and soft barriers. In hollow point configuration the 9mm still out penetrates the vaunted .45. Long story short, the .45 is held in high regard as a "man stopper" while the 9mm is looked down upon even though the 9mm hits just as hard (or harder in many cases)and penetrates deeper than a .45 ACP. That's a hard fact for alot of .45 devotees to admit. Sounds to me like we Americans are just tooting the horn for "our" big .45 even though the evidence tells a very similar tale for the 9mm and .45. I'd be just as happy with either in a Sig or Glock.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Dang! I forgot all about one 9mm. It's an old school "convertible". 

A CZ-52. 
9mm, or swap out the barrel and go back to 7.62 x 25. (Now we're talking about some penetration! LOL)

----------


## glockcop

> Dang! I forgot all about one 9mm. It's an old school "convertible". 
> 
> A CZ-52. 
> 9mm, or swap out the barrel and go back to 7.62 x 25. (Now we're talking about some penetration! LOL)


Yah Buddy. That little sucker will pass through  a kevlar helmet at 50 yards. Talk about no place to hide  :Smile: .

----------


## beetlejuicex3

> Long story short, the .45 is held in high regard as a "man stopper" while the 9mm is looked down upon even though the 9mm hits just as hard (or harder in many cases)and penetrates deeper than a .45 ACP. That's a hard fact for alot of .45 devotees to admit...


Ft lbs of energy top out around 450 on the hottest +P 9mm loads and over 600 for 45 ACP.  As far as penetration goes the 147 grain 9mm is more impressive than 45 ACP but I think when talking in terms of what hits harder one should acknowledge the higher energy level of the 45 ACP.  

There is a chart on one-shot-stops that puts the 9mm 115 grain +P around 87-88% and most 45 ACP rounds at > 92%. 



PS: I personally favor the 9mm for its higher capacity, lower recoil, easier concealability and cheaper ammo, acknowledging it has much less energy than the 45 ACP.  Insert plug for Doubletap 147 grain +P here.

----------


## glockcop

> Ft lbs of energy top out around 450 on the hottest +P 9mm loads and over 600 for 45 ACP.  As far as penetration goes the 147 grain 9mm is more impressive than 45 ACP but I think when talking in terms of what hits harder one should acknowledge the higher energy level of the 45 ACP.  
> 
> There is a chart on one-shot-stops that puts the 9mm 115 grain +P around 87-88% and most 45 ACP rounds at > 92%. 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I personally favor the 9mm for its higher capacity, lower recoil, easier concealability and cheaper ammo, acknowledging it has much less energy than the 45 ACP.  Insert plug for Doubletap 147 grain +P here.


I was not talking about the hottest loads available. I was talking standard pressure which most people carry. Both 45 and 9 are about 330 to 350 ft lbs regardless of manufacturer with the 9mm on top alot of the time. Not many folks are running around with 600 ft lb energy levels in their 45 ACP. One shot stop charts represent exactly nothing IMO. Too many variables to be taken for face value. No two shootings are exactly the same. 4 percent difference between the best 9 and the best 45 ACP is not enough to declare one "better". My point is that the 9 and 45 are alot more alike than different yet people love the 45 and shun the 9 as a step child unjustly.

----------


## klickitat

> I was not talking about the hottest loads available. I was talking standard pressure which most people carry. Both 45 and 9 are about 330 to 350 ft lbs regardless of manufacturer with the 9mm on top alot of the time. Not many folks are running around with 600 ft lb energy levels in their 45 ACP. One shot stop charts represent exactly nothing IMO. Too many variables to be taken for face value. No two shootings are exactly the same. 4 percent difference between the best 9 and the best 45 ACP is not enough to declare one "better". My point is that the 9 and 45 are alot more alike than different yet people love the 45 and shun the 9 as a step child unjustly.


It is all psychology. The ball ammo in the early 1900 gave the 9mm/38 a bad name. It just never recovered from that.  Then you have statement like "because they do not make a .46". 

I shoot a stock CZ75 in bowling pin competition and kick the crap out of the guys using the Wilson competition .45's because the recoil is way harder to recover from.  I'll take 16 rounds of 9mm over 8 rounds of .45 any day of the week.

----------


## glockcop

> It is all psychology. The ball ammo in the early 1900 gave the 9mm/38 a bad name. It just never recovered from that.  Then you have statement like "because they do not make a .46". 
> 
> I shoot a stock CZ75 in bowling pin competition and kick the crap out of the guys using the Wilson competition .45's because the recoil is way harder to recover from.  I'll take 16 rounds of 9mm over 8 rounds of .45 any day of the week.


I whole heartedly agree. Not that there is anything wrong with a .45. Matter of fact I love the .45 ACP but nobody can argue that 16 to 21 shots of 9mm is better than 8-14 shots of .45 anyday of the week. Knowing that mostly all combat handgun calibers (9,.40, and .45) performs very similarly in the real world, why would anyone choose less ammo? Just doesn't make sense to me. The more ammo you bring to a fight, the better. That's common sense. Problem is, sense is not so common. The 9mm is proven and does a way better job than alot of gun nuts want to admit because their $1850.00 Wilson Combat or Les Bauer 45 has "Just got to be better" than that $479.00 9mm Springfield XD.

----------


## hoosierarcher

I am not a fan of 9mm but the of the 9mm calibre pistols I have shot the Browning HiPower Belgium made is my favorite to shoot.

----------


## SARKY

> Ft lbs of energy top out around 450 on the hottest +P 9mm loads and over 600 for 45 ACP.  As far as penetration goes the 147 grain 9mm is more impressive than 45 ACP but I think when talking in terms of what hits harder one should acknowledge the higher energy level of the 45 ACP.  
> 
> There is a chart on one-shot-stops that puts the 9mm 115 grain +P around 87-88% and most 45 ACP rounds at > 92%. 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I personally favor the 9mm for its higher capacity, lower recoil, easier concealability and cheaper ammo, acknowledging it has much less energy than the 45 ACP.  Insert plug for Doubletap 147 grain +P here.


So by using that chart.....I have 7+1 rounds in the .45 and 15+1 in the 9mm...... that means I have 176% stopping power with the 9mm as opposed to 92%.

----------


## Rick

I prefer not to be 176% dead. I don't even want to be 100% dead. Maybe 2%. A good hangnail will suffice.

----------


## crashdive123

Seems like we could go round and round all day long (and are) on this topic that has morphed from favorite 9mm to 9mm vs others.  I can say with absolute certainty that if I had a choice, I would not want to be shot with any of the aforementioned calibers.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> I prefer not to be 176% dead. I don't even want to be 100% dead. Maybe 2%. A good hangnail will suffice.



 HeHe...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbE8E1ez97M

----------


## kx250kev

> HeHe...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbE8E1ez97M


Mostly dead is slightly alive  :eyepoke:  :Laugh:

----------


## kx250kev

Great posts, glad to hear there is still some healthy respect for the 9 here.

----------


## Pal334

But if I promise to only shoot a "little bit" with a .45 , I am ok? Never really saw much need for more than the 7&1 myself

----------


## kyratshooter

> Great posts, glad to hear there is still some healthy respect for the 9 here.


We have no respect for the 9mm.  We just let people that do post so we can keep the thread going. :Punk:

----------


## klkak

My favorite 9mm pistols are the S&W 686+1 4in, the S&W 629 4in and the Glock 23!

Oh wait....It said 9mm...........In that case............None!

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

Oh, oh, oh....how about a new glock, with homeboy night sites!?!?

----------


## Rick

That definitely promotes kill shots. Everyone (I think) understands that a firearm held vertically has a much higher ration of misses and flesh wounds than one held on its side. I think it has to do with the redistribution of powder inside the shell but I'm not real technical on firearms. Yo or Word or whatever the latest cool saying is.

----------


## Justin Case

> That definitely promotes kill shots. Everyone (I think) understands that a firearm held vertically has a much higher ration of misses and flesh wounds than one held on its side. I think it has to do with the redistribution of powder inside the shell but I'm not real technical on firearms. Yo or Word or whatever the latest cool saying is.


I dont believe that,,  besides,,  who uses sights ?

----------


## Rick

Here, use this. You can start by pointing out bad posts. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Justin Case

> Here, use this. You can start by pointing out bad posts. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Heres one !

----------


## Beans

Is that considered giving someone the "finger"

----------


## crashdive123

> Heres one !


How kind of you to use the new bad post pointer outer finger device to flag your own post.  What a guy. :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Legal Note: The term "bad post pointer outer finger device" is owned by wilderness-survival.net. Any use or misuse of the name constitutes copyright infringement.

----------


## 2dumb2kwit

> How kind of you to use the new bad post pointer outer finger device to flag your own post.  What a guy.





> Legal Note: The term "bad post pointer outer finger device" is owned by wilderness-survival.net. Any use or misuse of the name constitutes copyright infringement.


 You know....a lot of our tax dollars were spent, training him to be that technical. :pirate:  LOL

----------


## Spectre1

H&K USP. Built like a tank.

----------


## paracordist

my EAA witness, smooth and accurate. its like a cheap version of the CZ

----------


## Sticky

Sig Sauer 225. The 228 is a close second.

----------


## Pepper

Good morning new to the forum I donot care for the 9mm UNLESS you load a heavy bullet , Me I shoot a colt 10mm and a sig 40 and a colt 357 .

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Hey Pepper Would you mind spicing things up by Loading your way over to the Introduction section and shooting us a few lines about yourself? Thanks.
http://wilderness-survival.net/forum...splay.php?f=14

----------


## Mountaintrekker

I have to say after shooting and owning many brands and variations that the Glock 19 has been my favorite with the 17 right behind. Utter reliability and for some reason they allow me to hit what I'm aiming at, pitty I left all with family in the lower 48.


Mountintrekker

----------


## p moore

Mine would have to be my latest addition. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

So far I could not be more pleased with this one. 

Paul

----------


## beetlejuicex3

Gun AND Knife porn!

How much does the gun weigh?  Rounds?

----------


## randyt

I don't have much use for a 9mm. however I keep a couple around for nostalgia sakes.

here's a couple 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## p moore

Greenbeetle, 
The gun is 24Oz unloaded. Comes with a 10 rd and a 17 rd mag. I went out yesterday and put about 175 rounds through it. Very happy with this one. 

Paul

----------


## beetlejuicex3

> I don't have much use for a 9mm. however I keep a couple around for nostalgia sakes.[/IMG]


Drooling now.  

The top looks like a mark III?  I see a RING HAMMER and awesome LANYARD LOOP. <wipes drool from keyboard> Are those bakelite grips? Made when wood was at a premium late during the war I bet.  Now I make out Inglis on the side.  Soooo nice!  There were some crazy postwar versions made in Europe too with lanyard loops, though I doubt they had bakelite grips.  I think they were generally contract police and military versions for foreign governments.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

P Moore,

Never shot a Ruger to be honest but I ilke the way they feel.  That's a nice carry weight.  Have you seen the LC-9?  A friend has one.  Not sure what to make of it.  He describes it as "awesome", at which point I tend to think "for what? missing large objects past 10 feet?".

----------


## p moore

I saw one the other day and held it for a bit. I have a 709 slim I am paying off. After holding both side by side, I think the 709 still wins out. Plus the LC-9 is brand new. I would wait about 6-9 months to see how it works out before I looked at it too hard. I know it is a proven platform, but it is still first run. 

Paul

----------


## klkak

Three things I hate about a 9mm.

1. It hurts like hell to get shot with one.

2. It takes weeks for the wound to heal.

3. When the hole scabs over it itches like crazy.

----------


## kyratshooter

But the key thing is that you will probably survive, espically if it is only one hit.  Even to the head.

----------


## LowKey

Don't you find the grips on the Rugers to be uncomfortably short?

----------


## GLOCKMASTER

Depending on the task either a Glock 17 or 19 will do for me.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Batch

> So by using that chart.....I have 7+1 rounds in the .45 and 15+1 in the 9mm...... that means I have 176% stopping power with the 9mm as opposed to 92%.


I need someone to do the math for me. I recently acquired a SIG P226 in 9mm. I have carried a SIG P226 in .40 for years. But, with the 9mm I have two 18 round mags and a 20 round mag coming Monday. I got to have like 190% stopping power.

----------


## Rick

You silly country boy. You can't have more than 100% of anything. What you have is 100% stopping power + 90% more. See?

----------


## aflineman

Picked up a Smith 59 the other day in trade. Very worn finish, but it shoots and functions well. Even feeds and fires the cone style hollow points that I had in an old cardboard box. This one is a keeper. I was looking for a Beretta 92, but this fits that spot really nice, and was much less expensive.

----------


## Sidewinder

H&K P2000, But I'm not a big fan of 9mm.

----------


## hossthehermit

Bought my P85 Ruger in 1992, never saw a need for another 9mm, liked it way better than the P38 Walther that I had. When ya get the RIGHT one, ya only NEED 1. I know there's a lot of new, high tech stuff out there that works just swell, but what are ya gonna do with a 9 mil, eh? It has one purpose.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

I am not at all a huge fan of 9mm anything. I do have a vintage WWII P-38 and a Canadian Hi-Power with the stock/holster. When I get 9mm's in the shop... I dang near wholesale em out as I do not rec them to anyone, no matter what ammo they use. I am a .45acp guy through and through for carry (when I carry, I use a Para-Ord Nighthog .45acp and a hidey gun of NAA .22 mag as a last ditch back up.) and for plinking I am a .22 and .38spl guy. In my Para .45 I use 230gr Black Talon (traded for 20 boxes long time ago). When I practice with the .45 I usually load my own for saving money sakes.

----------


## Anthony Welsh

i have a mint italian made beretta 92f but it just sits in gun safe. really prefer larger cal. handguns.

----------


## Batch

> I am not at all a huge fan of 9mm anything. I do have a vintage WWII P-38 and a Canadian Hi-Power with the stock/holster. When I get 9mm's in the shop... I dang near wholesale em out as I do not rec them to anyone, no matter what ammo they use. I am a .45acp guy through and through for carry (when I carry, I use a Para-Ord Nighthog .45acp and a hidey gun of NAA .22 mag as a last ditch back up.) and for plinking I am a .22 and .38spl guy. In my Para .45 I use 230gr Black Talon (traded for 20 boxes long time ago). When I practice with the .45 I usually load my own for saving money sakes.


What is the bad guy stoppage rate for a Para-ord Nighthog .45 acp  loaded with 230 grain Black Talons that is back in the safe when you need it?

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

If I need to take out bad guys at the gun range, then I need to move to a different gun range. I am not going to waste Black Talons ($75 a box) on plinking at the range. The Para is with me most of the time, by no means a safe queen. I reload cheap plinkers for the range. My safe queens are there for investment and trade vallue, not for shooting.

----------


## dezertdude

Hmmm... my favorite 9 would be a  .45 ACP

----------


## Rick

Okay, just a question here. I don't consider myself a gun man by any stretch of the imagination. When I go to the range I shoot what I carry in my CCW. I do that for a couple of reasons. I want to make certain my weapon eats my carry ammo just fine and I want to practice as close to real as I can get (sans the adrenalin and weapon pointed back at me, of course). I see a lot of you guys saying you shoot cheap stuff at the range. I understand the cost but doesn't that mean you're practicing with a formula different that you'll depend on? I sort of figure my life is worth $20 a box (or whatever). Is my thinking wrong?

----------


## MidWestMat

> Okay, just a question here. I don't consider myself a gun man by any stretch of the imagination. When I go to the range I shoot what I carry in my CCW. I do that for a couple of reasons. I want to make certain my weapon eats my carry ammo just fine and I want to practice as close to real as I can get (sans the adrenalin and weapon pointed back at me, of course). I see a lot of you guys saying you shoot cheap stuff at the range. I understand the cost but doesn't that mean you're practicing with a formula different that you'll depend on? I sort of figure my life is worth $20 a box (or whatever). Is my thinking wrong?


When I go to the range
I always run a couple mags of my CC ammo to finish off with.  But..I run a couple boxes of cheap stuff first which is fine for practicing fundamentals.  Just my humble opinion and I have been called a cheap bastage more than once so maybe it is just me.   :Wink: 

I also go through a couple mags a month of my CC ammo as I walk the property as I have reaction targets setup at a couple points along the path for 'draw and engage' drills.  Now if I could just figure out how to set them up and forget them so they would be better at surprising me!

----------


## Rick

Hey you guys. Let's go over to Mr. Matt's house and surprise him. He's always out walking his property. We'll hide and when he walks by jump out and yell "Boo!". Then we can build a fort and toss walnuts at each other. 

(other kids shaking their head in agreement)

----------


## MidWestMat

Lord knows I have lots of walnuts, didn't get near as many picked up last year as I wanted too.

----------

